# Woodpile contest



## Chris Hoskin (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all,

just wanted to make sure you all were aware of our Show Us Your Woodpile contest.  Grand prize is a new wood boiler!  This should be right up your alley!  See the website for details www.woodboilers.com .

looking forward to seeing your submissions,

Chris
BioHeatUSA Sales Guy


----------



## Slow1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Took a gander at the rules and really couldn't find out on what basis the winner is to be decided.  Can you point me to this?  "odds of winning depends on number of submissions" seems to suggest a drawing of some sort - is this simply a drawing of names or is there some sort of selection process?  What is being looked for here?


----------



## wendell (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, if it is truly a contest I think Highbeam will win it hands down!


----------



## Chris Hoskin (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Slow1,

there are no specific requirements or guidelines for what we are looking for - in other words, a winner might be chosen because the pile is so big, or because the pile is stacked in a creative way, or??  I am sure the nine winners will be a mix of all of that and more.  There is not a drawing, we will choose the winners.  Be creative, show us what you've got!

One thing I would suggest is submit a good quality photo.  The nine winners' (grand prize plus 8 runners up) photos will be used to create a poster and we will, of course, want good photos for that.  At this point the poster has not been designed, but we are thinking of a "Doorways of Dublin" kind of thing.

thanks for your interest,

Chris


----------



## Stevebass4 (Aug 18, 2009)

or the winner might be a friend of Bioheat


----------



## JustWood (Aug 18, 2009)

heheheheh  Can I enter???? :cheese:


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 19, 2009)

Not like I'd stand a chance against highbeam anyway.


> Participants and winner(s) must be U.S. residents.


----------



## fossil (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't want a wood boiler.  Rick


----------



## fespo (Aug 19, 2009)

I will take anything for FREE. "IF IT IS FREE THEN IT'S FOR ME "


----------



## myzamboni (Aug 19, 2009)

fespo said:
			
		

> I will take anything for FREE. "IF IT IS FREE THEN IT'S FOR ME "



I've got a bag of cat poop.  What's your address?   %-P


----------



## Slow1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm rather bucking for second prize


----------



## Crash11 (Aug 19, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> Well, if it is truly a contest I think Highbeam will win it hands down!


Not if I put my wife on top of the pile in a bikini.


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Crash11 said:
			
		

> wendell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see some pics and we'll be the judge of that.  :cheese:


----------



## mayhem (Aug 19, 2009)

^^ We have no way to judge that unless you send us pics of your wife in a bikini.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 19, 2009)

So, I didn't see any dates. When does this end?


----------



## fespo (Aug 19, 2009)

Myzamboni, everyone likeS a little a$$ but NO ONE LIKES A SMART A$$  ;-)


----------



## Ratman (Aug 20, 2009)

rock on myzamboni

FREE FIREWOOD ... some rotted pieces....hehehe...you get there and you spend a half hour trying to justify your existance while picking 4 so-so pieces out of the 1/2 cord.

I deal with many "free things".
It's hit or miss and it comes with the business.
But heads up as myzamboni mentioned when someone offers you  FREE CAT ACCESSORIES! while being thankful for other offerings put in your path.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 20, 2009)

Upward of 50 cords sitting split and stacked in Eric Johnson's back yard. If that won't win it then it ain't a contest worth entering.

Otherwise it is just harvesting email addresses.


----------



## wendell (Aug 20, 2009)

I was just thinking about Eric and wondering what happened to him. He's become the silent moderator.


----------



## Crash11 (Aug 20, 2009)

mayhem said:
			
		

> ^^ We have no way to judge that unless you send us pics of your wife in a bikini.


Here she is at a beach on the south coast of France on our honeymoon.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 20, 2009)

Crash11 said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now all you have to do is superimpose your woodpile in the back and you've got the contest sewn up!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like a great place for a wood pile, good drainage, sun and wind.  If you set your splitter where she is standing, you would have a great view and could toss the splits down on the pile.


----------



## mcote (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone know when the deadline is to enter and when the prizes will be awarded?


----------



## Chris Hoskin (Aug 26, 2009)

hi all,

contest goes through April 15, 2010 and winners will be announced on Earth Day, April 22, 2010.

download an application form at http://blog.woodboilers.com/1979/09/show-us-your-woodpile-contest.html

Looking forward to seeing your submissions!

Chris


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 26, 2009)

My vote is for Crash (or his wife anyway), she'll produce plenty of wood.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm back. I had some medical problems resulting in recent surgeries, so I got distracted over the summer. But I'm getting back into the groove.

I didn't cut any wood all summer, but still have a pretty decent pile out back. Part of it is 3 cords that came from a big ash the power company cut down in my front yard last winter.


----------



## Ratman (Aug 27, 2009)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> I'm back. I had some medical problems resulting in recent surgeries, so I got distracted over the summer. But I'm getting back into the groove.
> 
> I didn't cut any wood all summer, but still have a pretty decent pile out back. Part of it is 3 cords that came from a big ash the power company cut down in my front yard last winter.



Glad to see you're back and well Eric.
Good luck with wood gathering.


----------



## wendell (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad to see you're back but sorry to hear about the reason for your absence. Read your Dad's book this summer and learned a lot!


----------



## brokeburner (Nov 15, 2009)

What book would that be always lookin for a good read


----------



## wendell (Nov 15, 2009)

"The Good Woodcutter's Guide" by Dave Johnson


----------



## allhandsworking (Sep 22, 2010)

Tarm Sales Guy said:
			
		

> hi all,
> 
> contest goes through April 15, 2010 and winners will be announced on Earth Day, April 22, 2010.
> 
> ...


I hope the judging is based on square footage of property!  I live in NYC on 60/80 and have about 2 cords!


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 22, 2010)

allhands,
How did the tornados treat you? Were they anywhere near you? Can you score some wood from the damage?


----------



## bogydave (Sep 22, 2010)

I won some "free" wood working stuff once.
Cost me $86 to ship it to Alaska.

What does a wood boiler do. Replace my hot water heater?
Free shipping & installation come with it?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 22, 2010)

The date of that contest was over a year ago.  See the "boiler room" forum- it will replace or tie into your existing boiler.  If I could afford one- I'd do it in a second.


----------



## allhandsworking (Sep 22, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> allhands,
> How did the tornado's treat you? Were they anywhere near you? Can you score some wood from the damage?


The house is ok!  There are trees down everywhere!  Some roads are still closed!  I started a post called NYC storm.  There are some videos there!  Douglaston was spared this time! Flushing, Whitestone, Bayside was hit hard! Too bad the Parks dept is chipping all the wood that people don't scrounge!


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 22, 2010)

Glad you are OK. I'll look for the your post.


----------



## woodjack (Sep 25, 2010)

Crash11 said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo, but that's only half a bikini.


----------

